# Some pics of czar on a lazy night



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Czar had a great time playing with my brother girlfriends...friend daughter..Hope that made sense lol










Looks like someone is getting sweepy









Go sweep papa bear


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i like his head


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

he's so stinkin cute. bring him to me  we shall have a puppy play date. while they're still little!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha yea puppy play date seems good ...thanks for posting u 2


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww he must have been so happy! Adorable.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG there's my boy  He's gettin big holy  Looking good bro


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

he looks like a Techno unicorn on the second photo. He looks cool as heck. Good work on raising the little ones ( four legged and 2 legged variety)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

<3333 Czar ... He is growing beautifully David !!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks all for the wonderful comments


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He's really coming along nicely!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I love Czar!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice pictures! He's getting huge!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pack up his bags I'm coming to get my boy now


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks all..czar is growing up quick....Czar said he wants to go play with dosia and marty lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> Thanks all..czar is growing up quick....Czar said he wants to go play with dosia and marley lol


:welcome: come on ova  Free tats bro


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

That boy is gonna be huge, he looks so cute, you need to get a pic of him in the sun, love to see his color come out!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> That boy is gonna be huge, he looks so cute, you need to get a pic of him in the sun, love to see his color come out!


good idea


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :welcome: come on ova  Free tats bro


wooohoo free tattttts


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow he's getting bigger. Musta had a growth spurt or something. I coulda swore he was still a little baby.


----------

